# Look What I Found In The Back Yard



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Everything went well picking up the new trailer. Great service and buying experience. I am really glad I had the axle flip done before picking it up. Our neighboorhood has speed humps throughout and I am not sure she would have made them as easily. Of course I also have more room to crawl around underneath and do mods.

Not sure which modification I want to do first...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sure looks nice in your yard
















Enjoy your Outback sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback 
And let the mods begin









Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

BlueWedge,

Congrats! I know you'll enjoy your new TT!









Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback!!!

Did you build your pad to park the Outback on??? Looking to do one in my back yard and was looking for some ideas?

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and lots of happy camping









Good move on the axle flip. You're right, getting underneath is a lot easier. Only drawback I see is my floor jack isn't high enough to get the wheels in the air.

My favorite 21RS mods;

gutter over the water heater (front gutter drains right onto the water heater, helps to store your trailer a little nose high so the water drains to the back)
gutters over exterior storage doors
gutter extensions
axle flip (you already did that)
reworked tank drain plumbing (big job but made a big difference)
quickie flush (a must do)
storage tube on bumper for slide supports
flip up shelf over the dinette
curtain to create a changing area outside the bath, this also doubles to close off the front bunk area a bit for when the kids go to bed before us.
vent the microwave to the outside

Mike


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The pad/crushed gravel came with the house. I added new gravel this year to help level out the settling that has occured over the years. Lots of shoveling/raking.

I didn't even think about the jacking clearance.







I have the same problem with the tv. Heavy and higher than a normal vehicle.

Thanks for the mods list and tips. I didn't know about the gutters, they are on my list now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BlueWedge,








Congratulations on the new Outback!









As far as first mods are concerned, I will make my standard recommendation.
Put in a QuikieFlush now, before you use the trailer.

It is something you will want to have, and it will never be as, um, pleasant a job to do, as it will be right now. While you have a 'virgin' tank. If you get my drift?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! Enjoy and let us know when you do!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

nonny said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy and let us know when you do!
> [snapback]54771[/snapback]​


action Congratulations hope you get out soon to enjoy it. 
My favorite mod is the silverware drawer ,where the flip drawer is located. Easy cheap mod useful too. All mods are useful








Jan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

3-minute mod: Get some good scissors and cut the mini-blinds away from the turns handles. You'll thank me later.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great find!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The quikie flush is on the list and it will be done before the head is used.









I keep looking at the knobs everytime I go in the trailer after reading about the mod ... hard not to go out and do it right now.

Silverware drawer, I need to do some searching.

I thought the tv mods were bad ...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Are you signed up for Camping World e-mail discounts yet!?








Jan


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

nice find









darrel


----------



## bunkhouser (Sep 17, 2005)

nonny said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy and let us know when you do!
> [snapback]54771[/snapback]​


I am new to the forum, just signed up, picking up the 29bhs next thursday.Went from tent two years, popup with slide for 2 years, 28ft fifth wheel for 1 3/4 years, now joining the outback group.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am new to the forum, just signed up, picking up the 29bhs next thursday


Well, then, let me be the first to answer your first post......Welcome to Outbackers.com. action Congrats on your (soon to be) new Outback. Enjoy and post often.

Mark


----------

